
Luca Cardelli Fest - colinprince
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/mobile/showpage.aspx?page=/en-us/events/lucacardellifest/
======
kjs3
Looks like a very interesting slate of talks. Anyone interested in programming
languages should read some Cardelli and try to attend.

